# Language learners' discussion thread !! :D



## icebags (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello all, any language enthusiasts out there ? Who feel there are more languages out there than our typical 3-language boundary and that need to be leaned to understand the world better ?

Then join here and find your kins to practice, discuss and to share and obtain guidance for your linguistic skills !  I personally learned Mandarin for 2 years, but forgot a lot of it because of not using it. Also, I know a little Japanese (got interested by watching those anime and listening to JPop songs  ). So, if anyone out there want to keep on practicing, sharing or even want to start learning ..... please step forward and introduce yourself !!

Starters may see this page : Omniglot - the guide to languages, alphabets and other writing systems

About my knowledge and interests: 
Bengali    (Mother tongue !!)
English    (From school ! )
Hindi       (Picked up from TV: can speak/ read, but to write, give me a news paper plix ! )
Mandarin  (need practice, forgetting .....)
Japanese  (trying to learn)
~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~~
* Language enthusiasts' name base:*
I am hoping interested people will find their guide or pupil with this. I will be happy to provide support with whatever little knowledge I have, but I do want to find a guide too.


Spoiler



I will be using following legend to identify users, if anyone wants on/off the list or a particular legend, please let me know. 
*Bold* -> Wants to teach / guide; _Italics_ -> Wants to Learn; Normal -> User

*Arabic*
chintan786,_Liverpool_fan_
*Assamese*
Sam,JojoTheDragon
*Bengali*
krishnandu.sarkar,freshseasons,Sam,*icebags*,_Krow_
*Bhojpuri*
nims11,Kola2842,dashing.sujay
*Creole*
_Sam_
*French *
_clmlbx_,_krishnandu.sarkar_,freshseasons,chintan786,_Sam_,_dashing.sujay_
*German*
freshseasons,_Charan_,_esumitkumar_,_dashing.sujay_
*Gujarati*
nims11,clmlbx,freshseasons,chintan786,Krow
*Haryanvi*
chintan786,
*Hindi*
nims11,clmlbx,krishnandu.sarkar,freshseasons,chintan786,Charan,abhidev,Sam,esumitkumar,icebags,Krow,axes2t2,Kola2842,ajai5777,Liverpool_fan,JojoTheDragon,dashing.sujay
*Italian*
_freshseasons_,_JojoTheDragon_
*Japanese *
_nims11_,_freshseasons_,_*icebags*_,_JojoTheDragon_
*Kannada*
Charan,
*Konkani*
Charan,abhidev,_Krow_
*Korean*
_rhitwick_
*Maithili*
Krow
*Magahi*
dashing.sujay
*Malayalam*
ajai5777
*Mandarin* (Chinese official language)
_clmlbx_,_krishnandu.sarkar_,freshseasons,_Charan_,_*icebags*_,
*Marathi*
freshseasons,Charan,abhidev,Krow,axes2t2,
*Nepali *
abhidev,
*Persian*
freshseasons,
*Punjabi*
chintan786,
*Pushtu*
chintan786
*Sanskrit*
nims11,Kola2842,dashing.sujay
*Spanish*
_krishnandu.sarkar_,_freshseasons_
*Tamil*
_krishnandu.sarkar_,Charan,Krow,ajai5777
*Telugu*
Charan,_rhitwick_
*Oriya*
krishnandu.sarkar,Liverpool_fan
*Urdu*
_krishnandu.sarkar_,esumitkumar,


* Language learner's starting / reading materials:*
I will post here whatever useful materials are posted in this thread. Please suggest them upon someone expresses interest to learn it. Practicing 3 times a week with 2 hrs session each should build up some good base in you in a few months. Please don't hesitate to post here if need answer to any query, just find users from the above list and direct your question toward them. 


Spoiler



For East Asian languages, you need to install East-Asian language pack in your OS, if you want to view/type them. Just go to control panel and open "Language Settings" icon and install it as directed.
*Bengali*
*www.omniglot.com/writing/bengali.htm -- Bengali scripts, nearly same in using as Hindi.
*Mandarin*
BBC - Languages - Real Chinese -- Introductory Mandarin (Chinese)
Learn Chinese - Learn Mandarin - Chinese Course                                    -- Serious Introductory Mandarin
Elementary Chinese Readers part 1,2,3,4 -- most widely used textbook for learning Chinese. Search google and see if you can find soft copy.
*www.declan-software.com/chinese_ime/index.htm -- Chinese IME installation for typing.
*Japanese*
Learn Japanese Free - Complete Resource For Learning Japanese  -- a very nice and easy guide for beginner to intermediate.
Learn Japanese - How to Type in Japanese -- japanese IME setup
*Simple alphabet comparison chart (Devnagari / Bangla / Oriya / Telegu )*
Post 117


Please keep visiting, with regular updates on your progress !


----------



## nims11 (Dec 19, 2011)

langs i know -:

gujarati
hindi
english
sanskrit (from school)
bhojpuri 
very little japanese (from anime)  (would love to learn more to avoid looking at the subs most of the time in animes and to play some JRPGs)
and if it counts
_few programming languages_


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 19, 2011)

I love learning-knowing about different cultures and languages..

Languages I know :- 

Gujrati
Hindi
English

most Indians must be known to at least 3 languages I believe..Mother tongue/regional language,national(hindi),universal(englsih)

Languages I like To learn for now..

mandarin
French


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 19, 2011)

From where you guys are learning languages??

Once I thought I'd be learning but then I lost the enthu 

BTW I know...
Bengali
Hindi
English
and Oriya (Can only understand, actually my dad was posted there and my schooling started at Orissa only, so I used to know this language very well, but after coming to Bengal and lack of practice and all I forgot writing / speaking)

Languages that I'd like to learn...

Indian:
Urdu (1st Priority)
Tamil

Foreign:
Spanish
French
Chinese


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 19, 2011)

The art to learning the new language is waiting there just till you complete the lessons.It seems pointless at a point especially after few lessons but suddenly trust me it all starts making sense.

Known languages.
*1)Bengali
2)Hindi
3)Marathi
4)Gujrati

5)French
6)Mandarin
7)German*
8)A Very small amount of* Persian *enough to make basic conversation but nothing beyond.

Would love to learn
1)Italian
2)Spanish
3)Japanese


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 19, 2011)

Languages i know:

Hindi
English
Gujarati
Haryanvi
Punjabi
French
Pushtu ( little bit)
arabic (little)


----------



## RCuber (Dec 19, 2011)

I know C, C++, C#, VB, VB.NET and Javascript.. wait......  

English, Kannada, Telugu, Tamil, Hindi, I can understand a little bit of Konkani and Marathi 

I want to learn Mandarin and German.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2011)

I know
English 
Hindi
Marathi

and a little bit of
konkani
Nepali


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 19, 2011)

Assamese
Hindi
English
Bengali (understand but can't speak)

Wish to learn:
French
Creole (know a bit)


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 19, 2011)

I know 

Hindi
English
Urdu

Want to learn

German..as I am big fan of Rammstein !

@krishnandu.sarkar..why Urdu first priority ?.want to appease some mehzabeen thru sher o shayari


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing like that 

But I love the urdu wordings, I mean I like to listen Urdu. The words sounds awesome.


----------



## icebags (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks all, for showing such interests, you have given me inspiration to create the name base and study material base. I hope it will be now easier for anyone to find a partner or reading materials this way. 

@nims11,freshseason
Very interested huh ?  lets learn together then ? I am following the above mentioned link, its very nice, easy and elaborated - even though Japanese gets very difficult when it comes to advancement in writing. However, speaking part is not that difficult. You will basically have to learn few pages of basic grammar and sentence structure and build up you vocabs through any materials you find. Japanese Pops, animes, mangas are quite popular, so this should not be much of a problem. 
When it come to writing/reading, there are 3 kinds of scripts - hiragana, katakana & kanji. Hiragana is like plain English, but has more characters, you can write most Japanese words with this I think. Katakana is same as hiragana, but used to write foreign words, that are not native to Japanese. Kanji is Chinese characters, where one character represent a whole word. i.e. if you know 3,000 different words, then you have to learn 3,000 different kanjis to rite them. It's interesting and difficult, isn't it ? so learn it after you mastered hiragana. 

so lets start with these convos : 
o hajimete kudasai ! kore hanashiga o mite !
[hajimete - start; kudasai - requesting; kore - these; hanashi - talks; mite - see ]

watashi wa icebags desu ! yoroshiku onegaishimasu. [watashi - I; wa - subject indicator; desu = Hai in hindi, yoroshiku - regard me well, onegaishimasu - please].
wathashi wa salaryman desu. 

Go figure the meaning yourselves. 
To celebrate the start you may see this inuyasha song ^.^


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]Q6AnGH68V9Q[/YOUTUBE]


Also : Looking for some one skilled in Japanse to learn from, please introduce yourself if you are such person. 

@clmlbx,krishnandu.sarkar,freshseasons,Charan
I have added some starting Chinese studymats, see if you like to advance !

@esumitkumar 
i like some Rammstein songs too, "Ohne dich" is one of my favourite.


----------



## Krow (Dec 20, 2011)

I can speak and understand Marathi, Tamil, Hindi and English. I can understand Bengali (learning to speak it) and a bit of Gujarati and Maithili. Want to learn Konkani.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks @icebags 

Learning Chinese together would be a good idea.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Only English Hindi and Marathi.

And a little bit of Sanskrit coz I opted for it since I hate reading and writing Hindi.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2011)

Je ne ses pas...

Someone teach me Telugu and Korean


----------



## Alok (Dec 20, 2011)

I know English , Hindi , Sanskrit and Bhojpuri (can understand only)

*hey i want to learn one (foreign) , Please suggest me with importance...*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> Want to learn Konkani.


It's very similar to Marathi. Some of our words are actually pronounced similar to those in Marathi.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 20, 2011)

English
Malayalam (mother tongue)
Tamil
Hindi


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2011)

English
Hindi
Oriya (Mother tongue)

I wanna learn Arabic. Love the Arabic Commentary.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 20, 2011)

^^I heard that Arabic is too tough. Though I'm not sure.

One of my friend said that I can read Arabic, or if you give me Koran, I'll read the book for you but can't define you the meanings.

I was shocked, how can one person can read a language if he/she doesn't know the meanings of words.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 20, 2011)

oK guys we all met here and said what we know and what we wish to learn but does any one has started learning something  or know a way to do it.. (online, books) any resources are good. So pls mention what you guys started with and what is best or not, means con and pros of learning in a way you learned.. 

Frankly speaking I have no Idea where to start learning mandarin and french.. I would much more prefer a book or online way other then language classes.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 20, 2011)

Can speak:

Hindi
English
Assamese

Want to learn:
Japanese
Italian


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Frankly speaking I have no Idea where to start learning mandarin and french.. I would much more prefer a book or online way other then language classes.


Rosetta Stone seems to have many favourable reviews. It costs a bomb though.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 20, 2011)

Hindi (Mother tongue)
English
Sanskrit
Bhojpuri (but this is not a language, rather a "dialect")
Magahi (if anyone has heard about it then yeah )

I plan to learn German/French for obvious reasons


----------



## icebags (Dec 21, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks @icebags
> Learning Chinese together would be a good idea.





clmlbx said:


> Frankly speaking I have no Idea where to start learning mandarin and french.. I would much more prefer a book or online way other then language classes.



Hi, krishnandu & clmlbx, i have provided some links to start with, see if you like. Chinese is straight forward language, but not easy to learn.. you will have to memorize a lot of characters and then they speak using tone and a bit in a fast pace, so you will have to work about it a lot.

If you find time to practice 3 times a week with 2 hrs session each, try to sit with a copybook and pencil . This way I hope it will take you to a certain position after 1 year, where Chinese writing will start to look a bit much familiar. You may ask me when you have questions, I will try to answer with whatever little knowledge I have.
@freshseasons
So, you know mandarin right ?  would you like to guide interested people in here ?


Kola2842 said:


> *hey i want to learn one (foreign) , Please suggest me with importance...*


Prioritize your requirement,  what you need it for, job/culture/literature/art ?


----------



## Alok (Dec 21, 2011)

^^For literature..


----------



## Sarath (Dec 21, 2011)

I want to learn Kannada. Always been pretty weak at languages. How to go about it?


----------



## icebags (Dec 21, 2011)

@Kola2842 
I can tell Bengali literature is very rich. If you want foreign, I have read lots of novels translated from French, legendary writers there.

@Sarath
Charan is the Kannada user here, go catch him !


----------



## nims11 (Dec 21, 2011)

icebags said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arigato icebags-san.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 21, 2011)

@icebags Yes I saw the links you posted. It's really going to be tough


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's very similar to Marathi. Some of our words are actually pronounced similar to those in Marathi.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 22, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nothing like that
> 
> But I love the urdu wordings, I mean I like to listen Urdu. The words sounds awesome.



 he he..to yeh masla hai...

aisa karein janab, kuch khabrein dekha karein "DD Urdu" par..udru seekhna mai koi badi mashaqqat nahi hai ..badi aasan hai..wallah koshish karenge to zaroor kamyaab honge


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 22, 2011)

Wah 

Nice


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 22, 2011)

shukriya janaab 

to aaiye le chalte hai aapko pehli jamaat main

sabse pehle aap urdu ke alfaaz ko dil se yaad karein..jaise alif,be,pe,te,re,jeem,che,hey,khey

*www.columbia.edu/itc/mealac/pritchett/00urdu/urduscript/graphics/scriptchart.jpg

yahan bhi tavazzo de 

Quran Reading – Online Quran Academy – Compare Us



freshseasons said:


> The art to learning the new language is waiting there just till you complete the lessons.It seems pointless at a point especially after few lessons but suddenly trust me it all starts making sense.
> 
> Known languages.
> *1)Bengali
> ...



Masterji..I want to learn german..Whats the best way to start it ?

Alphabets or greeting rattafy or ??? rattafying conversations ? (BBC Website)

Ich learnen deutsch


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow..!! Thanks a lot man


----------



## icebags (Dec 29, 2011)

wow long time no posts, people are loosing interests already ? 

@nims11
how is progress nims11-san, have you memorized hiragana scripts already ?

@krishnandu.sarkar
man, you are gonna quit just because its tough ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2011)

Ya lol..!! Tried both and both looks really tough. Can't remember them


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 29, 2011)

^arre to mujhse poocha hota na..waise Krishnandu..thr is no replacement of an actual teacher..whr do u live..find someone who knows urdu and take 1 hr classes daily or on weekends..its very easy..

take ur time to remember alphabets..also remember Urdu is written from right to left (sab kuch ulta )

I had read and written Urdu for 6 years..given annual exams also ..just learned it in 8 days when I was in 6th class by a very good teacher  [im a product of AMU] 

Aligarh Muslim University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*@freshseasons*..german masterji..kahan gayab ho ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2011)

Got it..!! Will try again 

But Chinese is too tough.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 29, 2011)

Learn one thing at a time mate..Either Urdu or Chinese..and then concentrate on it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2011)

Ya, I'll go for Urdu first.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2011)

want to learn 2 languages
*
Russian
Japanese*


----------



## icebags (Dec 30, 2011)

@krishnandu.sarkar 
yah learning 1 at a time is the way. good luck with urdu ! 

@piyush
hey, welcome ! wanna have a look at the first post japanese links and tell me if u like to proceed ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

@icebags: good work in compiling the list


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2011)

icebags said:


> @piyush
> hey, welcome ! wanna have a look at the first post japanese links and tell me if u like to proceed ?



thanks icebag
will definitely start the tutorials which you mentioned from 3rd Jan(practicals going on these days)


----------



## Prime_Coder (Dec 30, 2011)

@Piyush
Theory + Practical = master in that language 

Well, i know Kannada(mother tongue), Marathi (2nd mother tongue), Hindi and English.

And about learning languages in Future, I would like to learn Japanese and French.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2012)

Konnichiwa ?
(hello ? )


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Konnichiwa ?
> (hello ? )



Kowaii


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2012)

Hajimemashite Faun-san ?


(How do you do Faun ?)


PS lease give me the meanings, i've started only yesterday. Manages to learn about 8 hiraganas of the japanese Language. 

Kowaii = Scary


----------



## vyral_143 (Apr 3, 2012)

I know

Kutchhi - MT
Gujarati
Marathi
Hindi
English

Like to learn German


----------



## icebags (Apr 3, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Hajimemashite Faun-san ?
> 
> 
> (How do you do Faun ?)
> ...



awesome!  what reading mat you are following ? get urself a writing pad and pencil lol. remember how you learned english alphabets ?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 4, 2012)

Interesting thread. Well, i know 

*Punjabi*
Hindi
English
some Urdu

Would like to 

Master Urdu
Leran Deutsche
Learn Traditional Chinese (it's painfully hard but still I'd like to try)


----------



## Shah (Apr 4, 2012)

*Languages I Know:*
Urdu --> Mother-tongue | Can speak
Hindi --> My Dad knows Hindi as he was a resident of Pune once upon a time and My mom knows too. | I can Read and Speak only simple sentence.
Tamil --> State Language | Can Read, Write and Speak
English --> I am from an American-Indian family! | Can Read, Write and Speak

*Want to Learn:*
Master Hindi | Reason: Because, It's my crush's favorite language and her mother-tongue.

As i said earlier i can read and speak only simple sentences in Hindi. When i hear some long and complex sentence i can't even understand a word. As a part of learning Hindi, I am watching some Hindi Movies like Don 2, Once Upon a Time in Mumbai, Jannat, Dhoom 1 & 2 repeatedly. Still, I can't understand some sentence.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 4, 2012)

icebags said:


> awesome!  what reading mat you are following ? get urself a writing pad and pencil lol. remember how you learned english alphabets ?




I'm just using Google. Hopefully, it will be enough for me to learn the basics. I remember how I learned English. Its not going to be easy.
And this site for now : Nihongo o Narau - Learn Japanese
As well as lots of japanese anime, although they don't seem to be of much help for learning the language. 

Anyway,

Douzo yoroshiku Icebags-san. 

(Nice to meet you Icebags )


@icebags:  Please suggest some good material to learn japanese.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 4, 2012)

*I Know :*
English
Hindi (From school)
Malayalam (Mother Toungue)
Sanskrit (Really basic from school)
*
Wants to learn:*
French


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I'm just using Google. Hopefully, it will be enough for me to learn the basics. I remember how I learned English. Its not going to be easy.
> And this site for now : Nihongo o Narau - Learn Japanese
> As well as lots of japanese anime, although they don't seem to be of much help for learning the language.
> 
> ...



konnichiwa, jojo-san, nihongo ni irassai. anata no link wa ii dseu, benkyo ni o ganbatte kudasai.  
(if you wanna search meaning by words, go eudict.com)

lol, i know just a little, you may follow that link, it seems good, but if you ever think you want the grammar part consolidated, then may be i will be able to help you. 
you should get the basic grammar first, so that sentence structures get clear. then you should move out to build vocab by listening to programs (anime/movie/songs whatever you get) with their romaji lyrics/ sub. when you think u get a vocab stock of 300+, then may be you should get serious with writing.

afraid not, grammar is simple, pronunciation is not very hard, sentence structure is not too hard, only the difficult part is kanji. it goes same with chinese too. learn hiragana first, if you start with kanji, you may fed up soon.
i don't get much time, so its going slowly. but i will be able to help you with whatever resource i have, if you ask. it will be beneficial for me too. 



Osthe said:


> As i said earlier i can read and speak only simple sentences in Hindi. When i hear some long and complex sentence i can't even understand a word. As a part of learning Hindi, I am watching some Hindi Movies like Don 2, Once Upon a Time in Mumbai, Jannat, Dhoom 1 & 2 repeatedly. Still, I can't understand some sentence.


learning by songs is good, remember memorizing poetry in school?


----------



## Shah (Apr 5, 2012)

^I will try it, Man. I am searching some popular hindi songs with english translation.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2012)

icebags said:


> konnichiwa, jojo-san, nihongo ni irassai. anata no link wa ii dseu, benkyo ni o ganbatte kudasai.
> (if you wanna search meaning by words, go eudict.com)
> 
> lol, i know just a little, you may follow that link, it seems good, but if you ever think you want the grammar part consolidated, then may be i will be able to help you.
> ...



Arigatou taishite za fujo Icebags-san. 

(Thanks for the help Icebags ) 

That was a translate paste from eudict.com . I take your advice.  
Could you please help me with the sentence structure?


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2012)

ah, right, lets get started..... 



Spoiler



i follow Learn Japanese Free - Complete Resource For Learning Japanese, if want you may check it out also.

basic sentence structure is SOV (subject - object - verb), that's like hindi a bit. ok, forget it, here is an example :

kono hon wa omoshiroi desu. 

kono/sono/ano -> this/that/distant that
hon -> book
wa/ga -> subject indicator
omoshiroi -> interesting
desu -> verb like "hai/hain" in hindi

subject is book, book is interesting, verb is hindi.

now memorize this:
*www.learnjapanesefree.com/img/japanese-particles-list.jpg

then check these basic sentences. 
*www.learnjapanesefree.com/basic-japanese-sentences.html

when you get that structure above, you will be able to identify the subject/object/verb in a basic sentence. take help of eudict, and get meanings of words. if any confusion, arise the question.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2012)

anyone knows Cantonese & Mandarin. ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

hinglish is the most used among youngsters... wat say??

you can speak any ligi now.. thanks to google translate... hahahaaha


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 13, 2012)

icebags said:


> ah, right, lets get started.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kono wa meppou yuuyou . Arigatou icebags-san. 

Waga Japanese shuugaku sonchi...


----------



## icebags (Apr 13, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Kono wa meppou yuuyou. Arigatou icebags-san.
> 
> Waga Japanese shuugaku sonchi...



ah alright! at last u came. 


Spoiler



so let's make this little better by some grammatical corrections. (i m a noob myself, if there were someone to check there, it would be better )

the first sentence: *Kono wa meppou yuuyou*.
(1) kono/sono/ano are for physical matters i think i read somewhere. besides, it sounds weird to refer writings with these. so, for these, use kore/sore/are.
(2) you used the object indicator "correctly".  then you used two adjectives "meppou" & "yuuyou" (i m not very sure, but seems using these adjectives in their current form is ok.....will see later), but forgot to add verb "desu".

so, it comes to : *kore wa meppou yuuyou desu.*  i.e. yeh bahaut kaam ki hai.

second sentence: *Waga Japanese shuugaku sonchi*.
(1) hey what you mean by waga ?  i did not find meaning. if you want to mean "I", then use "watashi"/"boku".
(2) you may drop ga/wa when talking about doing something. use wa/ga when describing something.
(3) japanese : nihongo 
(4) "shuugaku" means schooling, "sonchi" is used to describe how you learn. let use it as adjective.
(5) ""shuugaku isn't probably a verb, if it is, u have to use -masu with it to mean "to do"/"will do". 

so it comes to : watashi ga nihongo wo sonchi shuugakimasu.  but it sounds a bit weird, i need to clear this from someone.
after you get my previous post, tell me when to go the step.

ok, lets also make ur ears..... see *this* and match it with this.....

yo musue nagekanaide otonathachi	
sore demo imano				
futari no kokoro junsui sono mono	
suki na kimi no soba ni itsumo itai	
te wo tsunagu dake de mune wo gyutto shimetsukeru	
i will love you forever
kawashita yakosuku mamorinuku 		
kanashimu uso nado tsukanai 		
darling! aishiteru yo nante		
hoka no ko ni ittari shinaide ne	
so i know kowarenai you ni zutto	
i cant live without you
who keeps loving you!


----------



## braindead (Apr 14, 2012)

This is great. Can understand filmy hindi. I remember a little bit of ka kha ga.... taught in school.
Interested in Japanese.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 14, 2012)

Names of people are not getting updated in the first post. OP please update your post more frequently.


----------



## icebags (Apr 14, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Names of people are not getting updated in the first post. OP please update your post more frequently.



will do, i thought ppl are not taking much interest in it. cause not much actual discussion is going on. 

interested ppl should discuss with each other, addressing to each other.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 14, 2012)

I know

Bangla 
English
Hindi

Want to learn
Telugu ( i love telugu actresses .. err movies )
Japanese ( Anime )


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2012)

icebags said:


> ah alright! at last u came.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Sorry for the late reply. I was out of station yesterday.  I'll have you study your previous post thoroughly. 

Kono wa meppou yuuyou

According to me:
kono = that
was = is
meppou = very
yuuyou = helpful 

Waga Japanese shuugaku sonchi

Waga= my
shuugaku = learning
sonchi = continues. 

This is somewhat confusing. I translated them from eudict. 

Anyway, what about the addressing words like san, chan, rin, kun ??

Kono wa sou futeki.


----------



## icebags (Apr 15, 2012)

here.


Spoiler



there is something..... the grammatical structure of nihongo is not same as english. so, if u only put the equivalent words in english grammatical order, it will not work. (it's more similar to hindi, than english actually)

in english u say  : that is very helpful.
in nihongo u say : that very helpful is.

similarly the second one should be: i, japanese to, continue learning. 
(one more thing, i = watashi ; my = watashi no)

always remember this structure is : [subject object verb].

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*anyways, did you study the table i gave you ? then forget everything else and check these sentences. * 

wa / ga -> watashi wa indojin desu. (i am indian) 
to -> watashi to jojosan wa indojin desu. (i and jojo-san are indian)
mo -> jojo-san wa indojin desu. watashi mo desu. (mr.jojo is india. i am too.)
wo,ka -> nani o kaimasu ka ? (what do u buy)
ni -> gakkou ni ikimasu. (going to school)
no -> watashi no kuruma desu. (my car)
de-> watashi wa kuruma de ikimasu. (i go by car)

and about you asked .....
san -> you address most people with this.
sama -> you address very respectable people with this. (king, queen, old respectable people, god etc.)
chan -> young and close people.
kun -> address your dear person, may be lover or little brother or ur favorite student etc.
rin is probably just a name.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 17, 2012)

See if I'm getting this right:

wa/ga -> Watashi wa otaku desu. (I am a nerd/gamer/enthusiast  )

to -> Watashi to icebags-san wa nihongo sonchi desu. (I and icebags are learining japanese)

mo -> Icebags-san anime jin desu. Watashi wa anime jin mo desu, (Icebags likes anime. I too like anime)

wo/ka -> Nani o nimuri-masu ka ? (Are you sleeping?)

ni -> toraiou ni nimuri. (Trying to sleep)

no -> Watashi no enpitsu desu. (my pencil)

de -> Watashi no basu de ikimasu . (I go by bus)


----------



## icebags (Apr 18, 2012)

nice!


Spoiler



just a few little corrections are required .... 

is -> desu; -masu -> to do.

# Watashi to icebags-san wa nihongo *sonchimasu*. (i am not again confident abount sonchi, which means continue)

# Icebags-san wa anime no koto suki. Watashi mo anime no koto suki. ( koto - about, suki - love/like :: Mr.IceBags likes about anime. I like about anime too. )
# Icebags-san wa anime jin desu. (Mr.Icebag is anime person. jin - people/person. desu - is)

# Nemurimasu ka ? (nani ->what; Nani o nimuri-masu ka -> what r you sleeping  ; so no need to use nani)
# Kore nani (desu ka) ? (what's this)

# Nemuri ni torai-masu. (trying to sleep; ni -> for ; sleep for trying )

# Watashi wa basu de ikimasu. (watashi no basu -> my bus.)
# Watashi no basu de ikimasu. (going by my bus.)

# Translate : nani yume o miru ka ? 

awesome effort, keep it up ! 

~more masu ::


[dictionary form]	[stem form]	[masu form]	meaning
 mi 	 miru 	 mimasu 	 to look
 taberu 	  tabe 	 tabemasu  	 to eat
 suru 	 shi 	  shimasu 	 to do
u search in a dictionary with dictionary form, u add suffixes to a stem form.

~more desu with example of "wakaru" (to know/understand)


Informal Present	(Dictionary Form) 	wakaru 	anata wakaru ka ?	u understand ?
Formal Present	(~ masu Form) 	wakarimasu	watashi wakarimasu	
_ understand
Informal Past	(~ ta Form) 	wakatta	wakatta!!	 understood!!
Formal Past	(~ mashita Form) 	wakarimashita	wakarimashita	 understood
Informal Negative	(~ nai Form) 	wakaranai	watashi wakaranai	 don't understand
Formal Negative	(~imasen form)	wakarimasen	same formal 	same formal
Informal Past Negative	(~nakatta form)	wakaranakatta	wakaranakatta	didn't understand
Formal Past Negative	( ~imasen deshita) 	wakarimasen deshita	same	same
Asking to do	(~ te Form) 	wakatte	kore wakatte!	understand this!
Conditional	(~eba ?? )	wakareba	
Volitional 	(~ou)	wakarou
Passive	(~eru)	wakarareru
Causative		wakaraseru
__

it is a pleasure learning with u. 

_


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2012)

nani yume o miru ka ?

nani = What

yume = dream

miru = to view (?)

So, i guess the translation is 

What to dream ? 

I'm not sure if my translation is correct. 

I'm writing a passage in nihongo. 

Watashi wa suki eigo desu. Datte wastashi suki-masu meppou Anime . Sou watashi wa ketsubou  ni shuugaku-masu nihongo. O kono, watashi wa arigatou-masu ni Icebags-san.


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2012)

i think it means what dream you see..

about "What to dream ?", google translate gave 2 translations: :O



What to dream ? 	 donna yume desuka ? 	 what dream ?
What to dream 	 donna yume wo miru tameni	donna ->what; tame(thame) -> for the sake of

my version, with bit grammar rectification : 


Watashi wa suki eigo desu. 	watashi wa eigo no koto suki.	koto->about
Datte wastashi suki-masu meppou Anime . 	Datte watashi anime no koto meppou suki(-masu)
Sou watashi wa ketsubou ni shuugaku-masu nihongo. 	watashi wa nihongo o sou manabi-tai desu. 	add -tai to express ur want; like watashi tabe-tai desu -> i want to eat; 
*shuugaku is noun, lets use manabu/narau as verb here. manabu -> manabitai *
; ketsubou is more famine than want i think
O kono, watashi wa arigatou-masu ni Icebags-san.	dakara, Icebags-san ni arigatou.	dakara -> therefore. 
*use "kono" when there is a noun after "kono", otherwise use "kore"*
, ok ?

awesome, keep it up  and don't forget to memorize the corrected sentences.

about my previous post, memorize the 3rd column of the second table like u did with time-tables. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/150194-language-learners-discussion-thread-d-3.html#post1630407


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the corrections and that grammar chart. Must've taken a lot of time. 
Memorizing that table will take some time though. 

Lemme attempt more sentences.  

1)Watashi wa setunai wakaru. (I am trying to understand )

Try= Torai
Trying = Setsunai 
How can the "ing" change the word so much? 


2)Datta, watashi wa  hitsuyou ni torai soubou. (But I need to try harder) 

How do I change to superlative , i.e, the "er" in harder ?

3) Ikimasu ka ? (Are you going ? )

4) Watashi wa kirunakatte Ichigo-san . (I didn't kill Ichigo ) 

5) Watashi mirumashita Luffy. ( I saw Luffy) 

6) Watashi wa yumemasu. (I dream )

Thats all for now. Phew! 

Thanks for helping me learn.   Its fun.


----------



## icebags (Apr 20, 2012)

busy for tomorrow, will provide feed back for these eod tomorrow. meanwhile memorize the grammar charts, and u will probably be able to correct some of these on ur own.

don't worry about my time. i like to do things when i have time. it's always ur interest that matters.


----------



## icebags (Apr 23, 2012)

ur next dose. 



Spoiler



err, u got different word, setsunai meaning heart breakingly painful stuff. 
so, ur sentence would mean something like "i painfully understand" i think.

and u don't add -ing just like that, make the [root verb] -te imasu. 




Datta, watashi wa hitsuyou ni torai soubou.	datta, watashi wa soubu toraimasu.	 i will try wildly.. its soubu if u want to mean u gonna try wildly, not soubou  and drop "need to" that complicates it beyond my level . and datta is past tense of datte, u know that right ? .
 	datta, watashi wa gutto soubu toraimasu.	-more
Watashi wa kirunakatte Ichigo-san.	watashi wa Ichigo-san no kira ja arimasen.	i am not ichigo's killer. (where did u get "kirunakatte" ? -te means asking to do, -ttte means [ing] normally)
Watashi mirumashita Luffy	watashi luffy ga mita.	u can use "mimashita" may be, but mita is used normally. (mirumashita is wrong *)
Watashi wa yumemasu.	watashi wa yume mimasu.	yume is noun. miru -> mimasu
anyways, i hope u memorized the 3rd column, now get these too:


Suffixes that Follow Plain/Informal Forms ([u/tsu/ru] / [mu/bu/nu] / [ku] / [gu] / [su] suffixed )


should		-beki desu		taberu- beki desu			1 should eat.	
probability		-desho		taberu-desho			I'll probably eat.	#important
possibility		-kamo shiremasen		Taberu- kamo shiremasen			1 might eat.
person		-hito		taberu-hito			the person who eats	#important
because		-kara		taberu-kara			because 1 eat (kara - from)	#important
noun-maker		-koto		taberu-koto			the act of eating
things		-mono		taberu-mono			things to eat	#important
time		-toki		taberu-toki			when 1 eat
intention		-tsumori desu		taberu-tsumori desu			1 plan to eat.
Suffixes that Follow Stem Forms


while		-nagara		tabe-nagara	while eating
purpose		-ni		tabe-ni	in order to eat/for eating	#important
difficulty		-nikui		tabe-nikui	It's hard to eat.
overdoing		-sugiru		tabe-sugiru	1 overeat.
desire		-tai		tabe-tai	1 want to eat.	#important
Suffixes that Follow Te-forms


doing a favor			-ageru	tabete-ageru			1 eat for you.
present perfect			-aru	tabete-aru			1 have eaten.	#important
present progressive			-iru	tabete-iru			1 am eating.	#important
requesting			-kudasai	tabete-kudasai			Please eat.	#important
attempt			-miru	tabete-miru			I'll try to eat.
completion			-shimau	tabete-shimau			I finish eating.	#important
memorize like this::
#wakaru,wakarimasu,wakatta,wakarimashita,wakaranai,wakarimasen,wakaranakatta,wakarimasen deshita,wakatte,wakareba,wakarou,wakarareru,wakaraseru
#taberu- beki desu,taberu-desho,Taberu- kamo shiremasen,taberu-hito,taberu-kara,taberu-koto,taberu-mono,taberu-toki,taberu-tsumori desu,tabe-nagara,tabe-ni,tabe-nikui,tabe-sugiru,tabe-tai,tabete-ageru,tabete-aru,tabete-iru,tabete-kudasai,tabete-miru,tabete-shimau.

* some rules to use verb:
(1) get the dictionary form from dictionary. ([u/tsu/ru] / [mu/bu/nu] / [ku] / [gu] / [su] suffixed )
(2) find the stem form by removing       [u/tsu/ru] / [mu/bu/nu] / [ku] / [gu] / [su] suffix
(3) if u want -te form (-te means  "do it")
Group 1:
# If the end of the root verb is either "u", "tsu" or "ru" then remove that ending and add "tte". In other words, remove u, tsu, ru respectively
and add a small tsu and te. Here the rule of double consonants plays a role. E.g. kau (to buy) - katte 
# If the root verb ends with either with "mu", "bu" or "nu" then remove that end and replace it by adding "nde".i.e. Remove "mu", "be",
"nu" respectively and add the nasal sound "n" and "de". Here rule of nasal sound "n" comes into action. Yomu (To read) – Yonde
# If the root verb ends in "ku" then remove "ku" and add "ite". E.g. kiku (To listen) – kiite
# If the root verb ends in "gu" then remove "gu" and add "ide". E.g. Oyogu (To swim) – oyoide
# If the root verb ends in "su" then remove "su" and add "shite". E.g. kasu (To lend) – kashite
Group 2: Only rule to follow in this group is, remove "ru" from the root verb form and add "te" at the end. E.g. miru (To see) – mite
Group 3: There are only two verbs, their form is as follows: Suru (To do) – Shite; Kuru (To come) – Kite
(4) if u want -ta form (past tense)
change verb into "te". replace the end "te" to "ta"/"de" to "da". 

NEXT, take a deep breath, clear ur head, take some time and read the english wording in this link and the links in this page: Basic Japanese Verb - Types of Japanese Verbs
come back soon after u got the logic. jojo-san ganbatte ne !!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 23, 2012)

Languages I know :
Hindi
English
German(not fluent though)

Languages I want to learn : 
Spanish
French
Japanese


----------



## icebags (Apr 23, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Languages I want to learn :
> Japanese



oke, start from post 59, that where jojo-san no nihongo o hajimeta. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/150194-language-learners-discussion-thread-d-2.html#post1620739


----------



## Shah (May 28, 2012)

Can someone give the list of some popular hindi songs/movies which can be understood even by a newbie hindi learner?

Waiting for your replies...


----------



## buddyram (May 28, 2012)

Languages known:
  -> Kannada(Mother tongue)
  -> Hindi
  ->Telugu
  ->Tamil
  ->English

Languages interested in....
  -> Bengali
  -> French


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

Nice..!! I can teach you bengali..!! Can you teach me tamil..??

I just wanted to learn that to understand the language. No Reading / Writing will be ok..!!


----------



## buddyram (May 28, 2012)

Yeah sure
south indian are all inter related with each other 

if u get a grip on one lang. u can grasp others as well!!

a word which i know in bengali =? bhaalo Bhashi


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2012)

Osthe said:


> Can someone give the list of some popular hindi songs/movies which can be understood even by a newbie hindi learner?
> 
> Waiting for your replies...



how about this ? try to memorize. every kid learns hindi numbers from this song, its also good song to collect some popular vocab as well.
[YOUTUBE]iwycoX_aHmc[/YOUTUBE]

it's better to follow songs that you can easily remember, then you can easily search for meaning of words.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2012)

buddyram said:


> Yeah sure
> south indian are all inter related with each other
> 
> if u get a grip on one lang. u can grasp others as well!!
> ...



Nice..!! 

BTW if you already don't know, Bhalo Bashi - Love You..!! (Not I Love You!!)

I Love You = Ami(Me / I) Tomay(You) Bhalo Bashi(Love)


----------



## Vignesh B (May 29, 2012)

Languages known -
English
Hindi
Tamil
Malayalam
Sanskrit.
Can understand tid-bits of Marathi, Kannada.

Want to learn -
Kannada
French
Japanese 
Telugu


----------



## buddyram (May 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!!
> 
> BTW if you already don't know, Bhalo Bashi - Love You..!! (Not I Love You!!)
> 
> I Love You = Ami(Me / I) Tomay(You) Bhalo Bashi(Love)



I was supposed to say that i knew the meaning, anyway TFS.
I Love You in Tamil  = Na(Me) unna(You) Kaadalikre(love)

Phonotics is quite different, check it out


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2012)

Nice..!! So if you are interested we can decide on a common medium, Gtalk, Facebook with date and time and can go ahed..!!

Let me know your decisions


----------



## Shah (May 29, 2012)

icebags said:


> how about this ? try to memorize. every kid learns hindi numbers from this song, its also good song to collect some popular vocab as well.
> [YOUTUBE]iwycoX_aHmc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it's better to follow songs that you can easily remember, then you can easily search for meaning of words.



Okay, Thanks. List some more songs too, bro.


----------



## RBX (May 30, 2012)

nims11 said:


> very little japanese (from anime)  (would love to learn more to avoid looking at the subs most of the time in animes and to play some JRPGs)



Exactly my thoughts : )



clmlbx said:


> most Indians must be known to at least 3 languages I believe..Mother tongue/regional language,national(hindi),universal(englsih)


I unfortunately know only two languages 
Never been good with Sanskrit when it was taught at school.
And, at Rajasthan, where I live - the regional languages are Marwari, and Rajasthani and I am very less familiar with them as well.


For self-solace, I know more programming languages than my friends


----------



## samudragupta (May 30, 2012)

guys any one knows any free website for German learning???


----------



## manojkrishnaks (May 30, 2012)

Any one want to learn Tulu


----------



## Vignesh B (May 30, 2012)

manojkrishnaks said:


> Any one want to learn Tulu


Me!!Or at least Kannada..


----------



## d3p (May 30, 2012)

I was very much fascinated about different cultures around the globe & also inside india [infact the land of different culture & languages].

1). Oriya [Read, Speak & Write]
2). Hindi [Read, Speak & Write]
3). English [Read, Speak & Write]
4). Deutsch / German [Read, Speak & Write]
5). Bangla / Bengali [Speak]
6). Telugu [Speak]
7). Tamil [Speak, i can manage]
8). Kannada [Speak, i can manage]
9). Spanish [Learning from GF.]
10). Japanese [Read, Write & Speak - On training actually]

I can speak/sing songs in Bhojpuri as well as Sambalpuri also, this two languages were always fun for me to learn.


----------



## noob (May 30, 2012)

Take a bow sir


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 30, 2012)

i want to learn french.. can anyone suggest any institute in delhi/


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2012)

d3p said:


> I was very much fascinated about different cultures around the globe & also inside india [infact the land of different culture & languages].
> 
> 1). Oriya [Read, Speak & Write]
> 2). Hindi [Read, Speak & Write]
> ...



wow,teach me some spanish,puto lol

'ullo nathin base'-dunno which language,our tution teacher used to say all time-means Stfu


----------



## Anish (May 30, 2012)

I am very late to this thread!
And I think I know the least of languages on this thread so far
Here are my linguistic skills:

*1. Tamil [read/speak/write/understand] - Mother Tongue 
2. English [read/speak/write/understand] (from school) 
3. Hindi [read/write]  *- yeah... interesting! know what? I can understand hindi only a bit and I am mute in hindi! But I can read and write well!!! In fact, many have appreciated my hindi hand-writing!!

I wanted to learn:
1. Mandarin
2. Hindi [to speak/ understand] 

^^ Can I get guidance here ? ? ?


----------



## d3p (May 30, 2012)

* @Nanducob: *its spanish & Its means STFU


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2012)

d3p said:


> * @Nanducob: *its spanish & Its means STFU



no,just askd my classmate,he said it was konkani !


----------



## d3p (May 30, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> no,just askd my classmate,he said it was konkani !



I will confirm with a Konkani Guy tmrw. wait.


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2012)

Okey...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2012)

d3p said:


> I was very much fascinated about different cultures around the globe & also inside india [infact the land of different culture & languages].
> 
> 1). Oriya [Read, Speak & Write]
> 2). Hindi [Read, Speak & Write]
> ...



lol..!! That's huge


----------



## icebags (May 30, 2012)

d3p said:


> I was very much fascinated about different cultures around the globe & also inside india [infact the land of different culture & languages].
> 
> 1). Oriya [Read, Speak & Write]
> 2). Hindi [Read, Speak & Write]
> ...



you sir, are a jewel. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/43.gif
you will probably never run out of job if take a translator career in some demanding languages.



Anish said:


> I wanted to learn:
> 1. Mandarin
> 2. Hindi [to speak/ understand]
> 
> ^^ Can I get guidance here ? ? ?



what kind of guidance you seek ? its all about personal thirst, all we can do is help, by trying to provide the answer you lookfor. 



samudragupta said:


> guys any one knows any free website for German learning???



google showed this as search result. wwhy don't you check it out for some lessons and tell us if its helping ? 

*www.deutsch-lernen.com/



Osthe said:


> Okay, Thanks. List some more songs too, bro.





Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]J_XA5YDSwqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manojkrishnaks (May 31, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Me!!Or at least Kannada..



If u in mang learning tulu wont be a problem


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> lol..!! That's huge





icebags said:


> you sir, are a jewel. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/43.gif
> you will probably never run out of job if take a translator career in some demanding languages.



Seriously, knowing a number of language is always an added advantage not only in regional areas also in international.

My Job made me learn Deutsch & japanese [Lots & lots of tech-specs, datasheets, reports & customer interactions]. GF- Spanish. 

Bengali is something which is similar to Oriya & Oriya is my mother tongue [mutter sprache].

Telugu, Tamil & Kannada after staying in Bangalore & Coimbatore.


----------



## buddyram (May 31, 2012)

manojkrishnaks said:


> Any one want to learn Tulu



Interested.....sure



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!! So if you are interested we can decide on a common medium, Gtalk, Facebook with date and time and can go ahed..!!
> 
> Let me know your decisions



I prefer on GTalk, give me some time.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 31, 2012)

Traveled almost whole of India and stayed among different cultures and thus learnt many languages
1. ENGLISH - School [Read, Write,Understand, Speak]
2. HINDI - School, Mother tongue [Read, Write,Understand, Speak]
3. GUJARATI - School, Ahmedabad, Baroda [Read, Write,Understand, Speak]
4. MARATHI - School, Pune, Panchgani [Read, Write,Understand, Speak]
5. FRENCH - School, Class X boards [Read, Write,Understand, Speak]
6. MALAYALAM - Neighbour [Understand, Speak]


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2012)

also bengali and assamese are almost same?


----------



## buddyram (May 31, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> 6. MALAYALAM - Neighbour [Understand, Speak]



North Indian has grasped Malayalam, WOW good dude.

So many tongue twisters in it!


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 31, 2012)

buddyram said:


> North Indian has grasped Malayalam, WOW good dude.
> 
> So many tongue twisters in it!


 Yeah....Thanks !
"Inke Malayalam korch korch ariyam..." 
See u from Bengaluru
So this one's for you - "Nanna ge Kannada Gottilla !!"


----------



## buddyram (May 31, 2012)

^^ Make it to => "Nannage Kannada Gothu"
I'll clear ur doubts in future, if any!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> also bengali and assamese are almost same?



Somewhat. But for better understanding you need to learn both.

See, Bengali, Oriya, Assamese are same type of language.

It's as similar as like Bihari (Any Bihari language) and Hindi.


----------



## Anish (May 31, 2012)

icebags said:
			
		

> what kind of guidance you seek ? its all about personal thirst, all we can do is help, by trying to provide the answer you lookfor.


Dude, my first goal is to learn to speak hindi fluently and to understand hindi when heard or listened. I tried many ways (books like speak hindi in 30 days  ) but in vain.
I also do not have guys here around me who know hindi! Any suggestion/resource where to start?


----------



## icebags (May 31, 2012)

^^ yes. start watching movies. and get hooked to saas-bahu serials and danse with the songs of md rafi / koshore kumar / avijit / shaan / shreya ..... 

try to memorize the dialogues that appear appealing to you. write them down and then get them verified and explained by somebody here there or anywhere else. 

that's how we bengalis learn hindi.

good luck.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Somewhat. But for better understanding you need to learn both.
> 
> See, Bengali, Oriya, Assamese are same type of language.
> 
> It's as similar as like Bihari (Any Bihari language) and Hindi.



assamese is closer, even if we don't understand what they say, we can read and understand what they write. oriya is near, but a little far.

see, nanducob, bengali wrting is kinda straight forward, contains straight lines and curves much like devnagari style (different letter but similar structure). but from odissa the letters start circling, then further you go south the more circular it gets, and in tamil, god knows where the circling ends.


still, if some little intro is given to a bengali, he/she can start reading oriya straight away.

and i donno about manipuri, but they write using bengali alphabets, i need to try some one day.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2012)

Well I'm not saying about Writing. Knowing bengali letters won't help you to read Odiya.

But understanding Bengali can help you understanding Odiya and Assamese and vice-versa.

Anyway, lets not go OT discussing all these


----------



## icebags (Jun 1, 2012)

no, no its not OT at all, let people learn through discussion.

alphabet chart: i see many similarities, too easy to understand than telegu, dont u ? 
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/81/Oriya_VowelComp.gif

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/ce/Oriya_ConsComp.gif

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a9/Oriya_MatraComp.gif


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 1, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^ get hooked to saas-bahu serials
> 
> nice advice there, nw hw can someone stand those stupid serials,especially youre a male?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice @icebags..!!  Thanks for sharing that. Now I can try memorizing Telegu alphabets


----------



## Anish (Jun 1, 2012)

@icebags: I know nothing about serials because, we dont have a television at home. Okay, now I have only option - movies. And thanks for the suggestion. I've seen some hindi movies but I have a temptation to  include the english subs. Lately, I watched zindagi na milega dobra without the subs, understood nothing but only got the glimpse of the story.!


----------



## icebags (Jun 1, 2012)

Anish said:


> @icebags: I know nothing about serials because, we dont have a television at home. Okay, now I have only option - movies. And thanks for the suggestion. I've seen some hindi movies but I have a temptation to  include the english subs. Lately, I watched zindagi na milega dobra without the subs, understood nothing but only got the glimpse of the story.!



okay, you have the access to movies and songs. lets start with "zindagi na milega dobra". see, these are the types of sentences and phrases that you will need to get curious about. try to remember them and try to find their meaning and sentence structure. btw, what does "zindagi na milega dobra" mean ? can you explain ? 

hindi has some features there.... 
# hindi is repeatative, you will find same words are being used many times.
# words in hindi are moderately bigger and their sounds are quite distinct.
# mostly, at least in screen, talking is not done in fast pace. 
# basinc grammar is not as vast and too is kinda repeating.
if you listen to hindi continuously, you will easily catch many sentences without even having the knowledge. just follow follow the trail then (seek meaning / structure - and don't forget take help of typed lyrics / dialogues), and you will be guide of your own path.



Nanducob said:


> nice advice there, nw hw can someone stand those stupid serials,especially youre a male?



heheh.  



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice @icebags..!!  Thanks for sharing that. Now I can try memorizing Telegu alphabets



you're welcome.


----------



## Nithu (Jun 1, 2012)

I know Malayalam, Kannada, Hindi, English, Tulu and little Tamil 
Trying to learn Marathi


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2012)

I know
english
hindi .. thats it 

was learning french last year but didnt give enough attention so have forgotten most of it.I was able to read and understand but couldnt speak.

now i regret it big time and i want to revise all of it and start speaking french.
hope i'm successful this time


----------



## Anish (Jun 2, 2012)

@icebags: Thankyou for your suggestion dude. Sincerely speaking, I dont even know what that title means


----------



## Shah (Jun 2, 2012)

Anish said:


> @icebags: Thankyou for your suggestion dude. Sincerely speaking, I dont even know what that title means



It means "We won't get a life second time". "Zindagi" means "life" (in hindi and urdu). "Na" means "not". "milega" means "?"(I am not sure of the correct translation, someone help me here). "Dobara" means "second" time.

Am i right? I am too not good at hindi, I need someone's help on this.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 2, 2012)

^^Milega means getting.

Zingegi Na Milegi Dobara = You won't get a second life.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone watching Zindagi na Milegi Dobara without understanding the meaning of the poetries narrated by Irfan is a big fail. 

"Meri dua hai ki aap Hindi jaldi sikhe". Or
I wish you learn Hindi soon Anish.


----------



## Anish (Jun 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Anyone watching Zindagi na Milegi Dobara without understanding the meaning of the poetries narrated by Irfan is a big fail.
> 
> "Meri dua hai ki aap Hindi jaldi sikhe". Or
> I wish you learn Hindi soon Anish.



Sure dude, I am looking towards it.I don't even cared to notice their names. And can't even remember where he recites a poem! Yet, I can grasp the theme of the film  (Of-course, everyone can by the visuals).
I'll enter the learning phase.


----------



## icebags (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ best of luck to Anish & ssk.

Mera / Meri -> mine (Mai -> I)
dua -> pray
hai -> is (verb)
ki -> "hai ki"  -> "is that" ( "ki" -> "what" though)
aap -> you
jaldi -> fast
sikhe -> learn


----------



## Anish (Jun 3, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^ best of luck to Anish & ssk.
> 
> Mera / Meri -> mine (Mai -> I)
> dua -> pray
> ...


shukriya ji


----------



## vickybat (Jun 4, 2012)

d3p said:


> Seriously, knowing a number of language is always an added advantage not only in regional areas also in international.
> 
> My Job made me learn Deutsch & japanese [Lots & lots of tech-specs, datasheets, reports & customer interactions]. GF- Spanish.
> 
> ...



Bhai ete language janicha, kichi aamaku sikhau? 

Mate japanese sikhibara bahut icha. 

( Mods i've written this in oriya and its only meant for d3p as its his Mother tongue and so is mine. Its not a troll post. )


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2012)

I understand odhiya!!

Well my father was posted in katak. So I bought up there and used to study there till 3.

But then afer that I moved to kolkata and dad got posted to bihar (barauni).

So in lack of touch I forgot how to read/write/speak. But I understand it quite well!!

Even now when I visit bhuwaneswar sometimes, after spending few days and continuously listening the language for few days I start speaking well too!!

Well anyway those who can't understand, t means...


"Hey bro, you know so many languages, teach me something too!!

I wish to learn Japanese."


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Bhai ete language janicha, kichi aamaku sikhau?
> 
> Mate japanese sikhibara bahut icha.
> 
> ( Mods i've written this in oriya and its only meant for d3p as its his Mother tongue and so is mine. Its not a troll post. )



Are baba...janichi kabala job jogu. Aithi free language training & technical training diya jauchi saithi paine.

"*www.freejapaneselessons.com/" - mora free japanese/Nihongo guide.

Bahut bhalo site & free madhya..



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I understand odhiya!!
> 
> Well my father was posted in *katak*.
> I wish to learn Japanese."



Its *CUTTACK.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2012)

^^Thanks for the correction 

*Anyway, guys stick to English only, as other members who don't understand the language may feel uncomfortable.*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2012)

Trying to learn a bit of Mandarin from memrise.com.

老 =  old
者 = A person who does

Seriously confusing stuff.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2012)

d3p said:


> Are baba...janichi kabala job jogu. Aithi free language training & technical training diya jauchi saithi paine.
> 
> "*www.freejapaneselessons.com/" - mora free japanese/Nihongo guide.
> 
> ...



Dhanyabad/ Thanks a million debashish. 

Very much appreciated buddy. I will go through the site. The alphabets in lesson one is so so difficult. Do we have to remember the symbols?


----------



## icebags (Jun 6, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Trying to learn a bit of Mandarin from memrise.com.
> 
> 老 =  old
> 者 = A person who does
> ...



hey liver, 老者 ( lǎozhě ) means old person. the zhe character probably does not come alone, it means "-er". figure lol. btw, if you are looking for the word for teacher then it is : 老師 ( lǎo shi -> sound should be like lao shir ).

if you follow "Elementary Chinese Readers" vol 1,2,3,4. then you may seek my help when you need, i forgot most stuff, so it will be revision for me as well  . In chinese there isn't much grammar, you just need to build up you vocab through reading and writing the characters.
(warning: "Elementary Chinese Readers" is a bit of old book, so if you are looking for tech words or neo modern filmi vocab, then you will have to look further ). 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Thanks for the correction
> 
> *Anyway, guys stick to English only, as other members who don't understand the language may feel uncomfortable.*



I have a request,  please allow languages in spoiler tags for practice conversation purposes, the the following is for d3p:



Spoiler



ｄ３ｐ さん、vickybat に　にほんご　お　しこんで ください、 わたしわ　まなびます　も。　
-pls correct if there is any mistake.





vickybat said:


> Dhanyabad/ Thanks a million debashish.
> 
> Very much appreciated buddy. I will go through the site. The alphabets in lesson one is so so difficult. Do we have to remember the symbols?


vickybat, if you wanna learn alphabets first, then memorize the hiragana chart first , then do katagana and kanji. there are few links in my first post , and to make it easier, if you have android fone/ tab, then look for "hiragana learn experiment" (by searching hiragana in feee app section). its a great app and u will learn hiragan in just a few days.


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Thanks for the correction
> 
> *Anyway, guys stick to English only, as other members who don't understand the language may feel uncomfortable.*



No Issues, we will post them under spoilers.



vickybat said:


> Dhanyabad/ Thanks a million debashish.
> 
> Very much appreciated buddy. I will go through the site. The alphabets in lesson one is so so difficult. Do we have to remember the symbols?



You're always welcome buddy. Nihongo is all about symbols & vocabulary. Its tough initially, but gonna be fun to learn, when you have someone with you to practice with them.



icebags said:


> I have a request,  please allow languages in spoiler tags for practice conversation purposes, the the following is for d3p:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its absolutely fine *icebags*. I will do it.


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2012)

English.
Haryanvi. (native)
Hindi and Urdu. (can speak, read and write)
Punjabi. (can speak, read and write with difficulty)
Bulgarian. (can understand text and write. I have a tough time in speaking.)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 6, 2012)

It's ok. No need to use Spoiler tags


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello All..seems ppl already lost interest in this thread..

@krishnandu..kuch urdu seekhi kya ?

@d3p..Pls give some pointers how to learn german..Ich liebe Rammstein.. ! 

Also a question why some words has die, other has "das" as a prefix  while some has "der" ? like die coo, das Modell, der Meister


----------



## d3p (Oct 11, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> Hello All..seems ppl already lost interest in this thread..
> 
> @d3p..Pls give some pointers how to learn german..Ich liebe Rammstein.. !
> 
> Also a question why some words has die, other has "das" as a prefix  while some has "der" ? like die coo, das Modell, der Meister



Erst und am meisten erst(führendst), leer Ihre existierende Schüssel. Essen Sie, wieviel Sie, nicht gegründet auf der Teller-Größe verdauen können.

Kine Problem. Lernen Deutsch ist recht einfach. 

Wenn Sie einen carreer daraus machen wollten, dann TOEFEL oder Max Mueller nach Absolvieren irgendein mit Englisch als Ehren verbinden. Sein(ihr) einfach, dadurch zu lernen.

Wenn gerade gewollt, zu lernen, um Schütteln zu lernen, dann werden wenige gute Seiten(Lagen) wie Ihnen unten helfen.

*"German Course for Beginners"*

Aber hauptsächlich ist Deutsche / deutsch mehr einer Kommunikativen Sprache außer Lesen und Schreiben. Je mehr reden Sie oder Gebrauch an Ihrem Tag heute Tätigkeiten, desto mehr Genauigkeit, die Sie vollbringen(erreichen).

Translation of the above can be found inside the spoiler.



Spoiler



First & foremost, empty your existing bowl. Eat how much you can digest, not based on the plate size.

No Problem. Learning Deutsch is pretty easy. 

If you wanted to make a carreer out of it, then join TOEFEL or Max Mueller after graduations with English as Honors. Its easy to learn through it.

If just wanted to learn for learning shake, then few good sites like below will help you.

But mainly, german / deutsch is more of a Communicative language other than reading & writing. The more you talk or use in your day today activities, the more accuracy you achieve.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just found this awesome thread! Great work guys, keep it up!

As for me, I can speak:
Hindi
English (+ few accents (Scottish's the funniest))

Can understand:
Punjabi
Haryanvi
Pahari (few dialects)
Japanese (a lil bit)

Interested in learning:
Japanese
Spanish
Nepali
Then maybe some more...

Been focusing on English for past few years, but still fail to recall words when I really need em, perhaps maybe just my bad memory. *If anyone can help me with this (having a good vocabulary but still unable to recall appropriate words) I will be really thankful.*

Sometime in sporadic fits of enthusiasm try to learn Japanese but haven't been able to give it constant dedication that's required.


----------



## icebags (Nov 18, 2012)

if u wanna learn english, this will probably be ur ultimate guide. 


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians.html


grab the remote control of a movie channel and follow the dialogues with subs.

i gathered more confidence in english by watching movies & chatting online, than i could from english classes in school. u still need the basics though.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 18, 2012)

I just have the problem of being unable to use/recall the most appropriate word in sentence. In Hindi vague words like "chala", "kiya" can substitute a lot of specific words. That's not the case with English.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Nov 18, 2012)

I can speak:
Hindi
English
Punjabi
Koshur

Can understand:
Haryanvi

learning:
French and Bangla


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2012)

Chetan1991 said:


> I just have the problem of being unable to use/recall the most appropriate word in sentence. In Hindi vague words like "chala", "kiya" can substitute a lot of specific words. That's not the case with English.



hmmmm, u need practice. if u cant find a partner to talk with, try some speeches, standing in front of a mirror. or may be, just start thinking in english ?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 22, 2012)

icebags said:


> hmmmm, u need practice. if u cant find a partner to talk with, try some speeches, standing in front of a mirror. or may be, just start thinking in english ?


English is my lingua franca (in the head). I watch American shows, movies n cartoons (no dubs/subs). Unfortunately people in my social circle don't have good enough English so there's no one to practice with. I can "think" in English well but my problem aggravates when writing or speaking.


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2012)

that seems to be a very difficult situation, but u just need practice. start chatting in english if u have time.


----------



## nac (Dec 15, 2015)

Posting after reading the very first post and few posts in the last page. How many of you guys still pursuing?
I have started to learn a language many a times and it doesn't last for even 2 weeks. Now I am trying to learn to speak Hindi, but couldn't find a language partner. 


icebags said:


> # basinc grammar is not as vast and too is kinda repeating.


Really!!! Come on. It is vast for me. I thought I can straightly go on and learn to speak a language and later felt a need of basic grammar. But, god!!! in Hindi nouns has gender, adj. has gender. As if this is not enough, there is direct case, oblique case and many more. Just looking at the index makes me dizzy. Some of these are applicable to my mother tongue as well, but that's different. It came natural for me like it supposed to be for everyone. 
I don't know if anyone will be interested. But still...
I can help with Tamil as long as you guys don't ask me about complex grammar.
And I could use some help with Hindi/English. 

If anyone is interested or offering help, pm or comment.


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2015)

nac said:


> Really!!! Come on. It is vast for me. I thought I can straightly go on and learn to speak a language and later felt a need of basic grammar. But, god!!! in Hindi nouns has gender, adj. has gender. As if this is not enough, there is direct case, oblique case and many more. Just looking at the index makes me dizzy. Some of these are applicable to my mother tongue as well, but that's different. It came natural for me like it supposed to be for everyone.



^that is the mistake people do, by learning too much grammar in the beginning. u should start learning like the way a child learns - hear and repeat.

listen to some kishore kumar songs, memorize them by reading in roman alongside, when u can sing them all by urself, look for meaning and then u'll automatically be exploring grammars.


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2015)

icebags said:


> ^that is the mistake people do, by learning too much grammar in the beginning. u should start learning like the way a child learns - hear and repeat.
> listen to some kishore kumar songs, memorize them by reading in roman alongside, when u can sing them all by urself, look for meaning and then u'll automatically be exploring grammars.


Me too thought of skipping grammar and try something like pimsleur style learning. But seems like I need some basic to understand or else I get so many doubts. So picked up this grammar book.

Yeah, I listen to some hindi songs I know of and sing along. Tried to find subtitle for hindi films to try shadowing, but couldn't find. Thought script would help, rhitwick suggested a site where I can get scripts but again the script dialogues are not exactly the same. Now trying with popular quotes of movies and try to find that particular scene in youtube and try shadowing. But collecting this data is taking time and couldn't do it after couple of videos.


----------



## icebags (Dec 16, 2015)

nac said:


> Me too thought of skipping grammar and try something like pimsleur style learning. But seems like I need some basic to understand or else I get so many doubts. So picked up this grammar book.
> 
> Yeah, I listen to some hindi songs I know of and sing along. Tried to find subtitle for hindi films to try shadowing, but couldn't find. Thought script would help, rhitwick suggested a site where I can get scripts but again the script dialogues are not exactly the same. Now trying with popular quotes of movies and try to find that particular scene in youtube and try shadowing. But collecting this data is taking time and couldn't do it after couple of videos.



that is the plan, u memorize, then u see the translation and try to make the connection. u will automatically feel the need to know the basic grammar from inside, and it will drive u through hardships.

meanwhile u'r vocabs will automatically keep building up as u keep listening, reading lyrics, and memorizing.

u can use links like these to check lyrics and translations, many songs inside:
Heera Ki Tamanna Hai Lyrics Translation (Heera Panna)


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2015)

icebags said:


> u can use links like these to check lyrics and translations, many songs inside:
> Heera Ki Tamanna Hai Lyrics Translation (Heera Panna)


Thanks for the link.
I checked the link and googled for the song which led me to old hindi songs. Listened some, it's nice.
BTW, I prefer nagiri than a transliterated one.


----------

